# leere JList anzeigen



## BigPeatrli (5. Nov 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte in zwei nebeneinander liegenden JListen Elemente hin und herziehen.
Die eine ist anfangs gefüllt und die andere leer. Nun wird die leere Liste bei mir überhaupt nicht angezeigt, die volle schon. Wie kann man beide Listen gleich hoch setzen? bzw. die Liste überhaupt anzeigen falls sie leer ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2008)

eine Frage des Layouts, ein vollständiges kurzes Test-Programm + Skizze wie es aussehen soll würde helfen

evtl. geht ein einfacher setPreferredSize-Aufruf


----------



## BigPeatrli (5. Nov 2008)

Danke, des funktioniert!!

Aber kann ich evtl. die Größe an die zu anzeigenden Datensätze anpassen???


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2008)

nimm mein vorheriges Posting und streiche alles, was mit setPreferredSize zu tun hat,
bzw. setze evtl. nur setMinimumSize

oder kompliziert: auf Datenänderung reagieren und setPreferredSize neu setzten,


vielleicht auch ein JScrollPane mit fester Größe und variable JList darin?


----------

